# SS Uganda vs. Ss Kenya



## Snoot (Dec 9, 2020)

Were hull shape and overall layout of the ss Kenya and the ss Uganda similar or identical , when build in the late 40s early 50s?
Are there ways to get some ship drawings, as I'm looking to build either of them as a static model.


----------



## old mariner (Aug 8, 2020)

uganda


----------



## eddyw (Nov 6, 2007)

They were built by Clyde builders Barclay Curle, a year apart. Details and photos here.
Kenya:





Steam Turbine KENYA built by Barclay, Curle & Co. Ltd. in 1951 for British India Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., London, Passenger


Steam Turbine KENYA built by Barclay, Curle & Co. Ltd. in 1951 for British India Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., London, Passenger Arrived at La Spezia for breaking.



www.clydeships.co.uk




Uganda:





Steam Turbine UGANDA built by Barclay, Curle & Co. Ltd. in 1952 for British India Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., London, Passenger / Cargo


Steam Turbine UGANDA built by Barclay, Curle & Co. Ltd. in 1952 for British India Steam Navigation Co. Ltd., London, Passenger / Cargo Arrived Kaohsiung 15/07/1986, however driven ashore in Typhoon Wayne and finished up on her side near Chichin and broke into three parts.



www.clydeships.co.uk





The main visible difference betweeen them was the height of the funnels, Kenya's being shorter.
Uganda's career was considerably extended by conversion to a school cruise ship in 1967 when her appearance was altered.
You may be able to source plans. Profile plans were often published in technical journals eg "Shipbuilding and Shipping Record". National Maritime Museum Library may be able to help.


----------



## Snoot (Dec 9, 2020)

Old Mariner and Eddyw, thank you both for all the great info and illustrations, this is of great help


----------

